# Elmers Glue Application



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a few hoppers that I am going to make coal loads for. To apply the "coal" I plan to use a 50/50 mixture of white glue and water. Is this thin enough to use a sprayer? Or am I going to have to use a brush? I am using the Black Beauty Abrasive (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Beaut...ag-/281152067509?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160) as coal. Thanks for the recommendation on that one.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

When I did my ground cover I used it in a sprayer. I switched to a brush as I found it to be easier and less messy( no over spray).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Make a false bottom before you add so you save on the amount of coal you use.
I never had any luck with spray bottles not clogging up.

An eye dropper will work too, just let the glue dry over night and don't move the car or load until it drys real good.
24 hours and it should be as hard as rock, if you ever need to take it out just let it soak in water and it should come right out.

Do the same for ballast, if you fiddle with it before it is dry you end up with a mess.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you are putting coal in hoppers, I'd first make the shape of the coal load with something like foam, then coat the top with 100% white glue. put it in a pan and pour the coal over it to put the first layer on. After that, you can use the 50/50 mixture to add a bit of "bulk" to the top of the coal load.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

That was my plan to make a base for the "coal" to stick to. I have some 1/2" styrofoam for the base. I'll take a rasp to it to make the uneven surface with random hills and valleys. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can make removable coal loads if you build the foam to fill the hopper and just shape it about 1/4" below where you want the coal to come to. Put the first coat on as described above, then put it in the hopper with tape on the sides to keep from gluing to the car and add the remaining coal with the 50/50 glue mixture. 

This allows you to remove the coal load if desired. Also, you can totally cover one hopper and use it as the mold to make a number of loads easily.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Easy to add a little weight under the inserts too.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I also plan to do something similar with my gondolas. I purchased 6 bags of scrap aluminum (2 each of 3 different sizes) to make loads of scrap metal. Same principal, different size and material. I'll want to spray the "scrap metal" with a rust paint, or at least streak it.


----------

